# Classic Car in Cyprus?



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

I am about to move to Cyprus & am the proud owner of an original, mint condition 1966 MGB Roadster which I want to bring with me

Can anyone advise me on the best way of getting this car there & any help or pitfalls in importing it.

Would I be better to bring it the senic way and drive it across Europe & get a ferry from Greece?

Would I be ok to keep it on its original 1966 British Plates?

Are rules different for classic / historic cars to modern cars?

Are there any classic car clubs in Cyprus?

& before anyone asks, no it isnt going to be for sale!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GeoffRutland said:


> I am about to move to Cyprus & am the proud owner of an original, mint condition 1966 MGB Roadster which I want to bring with me
> 
> Can anyone advise me on the best way of getting this car there & any help or pitfalls in importing it.
> 
> ...



Hi Geoff,

There are loads of threads about importing cars with the info you need.
As for the plates, you will need to register it and get cyprus plates. Once you have new plates if you want to keep the originals to be able to use them again if you ever return to the Uk, you can let the DVLC know the car is abroad and get the registration number reserved to you for future use.
I would suggest you ring the DVLC about it before you leave to find out how you can go about it.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

*classic car clubs*

There is the Friends of Cyprus Historic and Old Cars (though they appear to be redoing it)

Down Paphos way there's PCVC - Paphos Classic Vehicle Club and from the links page I found one to the Cyprus federation of Classic cars


----------

